# Hitachi C12FDH- a saw not even student contractors could kill



## Ken90712

I have the 12 inch slider and love the thing… Great saw.

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/2858


----------



## Dedvw

I owned this saw for 5 years, and it performed flawlessly the whole time. The only reason that I sold it was to replace it with the 12" sliding Hitachi.

I dont want to say this is a "best buy" among miter saws because that comment usually indicates that a tool is not a top performer. There is an exception with this saw, it is a best buy/top performer.


----------



## japanesewoodworker

I am in-the-market for a good quality miter saw and stand. I have been pondering the same brands as others on this thread. Thank you all for this information and your opinions.


----------



## dhazelton

Lowes has the 12 inch slider for $399 right now, but that is a unit best set up on a bench and left there in my mind. A friend has an older Hitachi 8 inch slider and THAT is the saw that I would love to have.


----------

